

Octostalker - arthurnn
http://octostalker.com/

======
ldk
Glad you made this!

A couple of feature requests that would make this more useful to me:

1) The "Friends" avatars link back to their Github account, but the avatars
under "Organizations" (results of a search) do not.

2) I'd like a "show more" button so I can easily see the full results of my
actions before pulling the "Follow everyone" trigger.

~~~
arthurnn
Can you open an issue on
[https://github.com/arthurnn/octostalker/issues](https://github.com/arthurnn/octostalker/issues)
?

------
junkblocker
Strange justification with the "Be nice" part. Is it strange to believe one
doesn't need to follow all random people who follow them and vice versa on any
website? It creates needless noise on the incoming feeds which prevents one
from being able to follow the commits, issues etc. one is actually interested
in.

~~~
arthurnn
I was not sure about that copy part too.. Feel free to submit a PR to change
it to something better. thanks for the comment.

------
jcoder
This seems really useful, but I don't think Github would approve of the
Octocat usage:
[http://octodex.github.com/faq.html](http://octodex.github.com/faq.html)

------
thebiglebrewski
Tried it out and it says 'Not Found' after I allow access. Please make this
work though! I follow everyone who stars my repos but never seem to get a
follow back =(

~~~
arthurnn
Can you try again? I think I just fixed this issue that some people was
reporting.

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Oh, I guess that's how it works then? I feel like there should be some further
explanation/success message saying what will happen now

